# Bulk 2x2x2's



## ShadenSmith (Apr 28, 2008)

My school is funding me to purchase 25 or 30 2x2x2's to use to teach elementary school kids in my city. We're in a rush to make the purchase, and I was only informed of this responsibility today.

What 2x2x2 would you recommend I use? I need a cube that's cheap, but won't break easily with young children playing with it. Speed isn't a factor here, as long as it's possible that the children turn it without breaking. The $7 for the ES is a little steep, (unless I can get a discount for buying in bulk), and I've heard the 2x2 with springs is unstable. In my experience the Rubik's Ice Cube breaks very easily. Any suggestions?

We need to make the order tomorrow, so a quick response would be a great help.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 28, 2008)

why 2x2?
why not 3x3? you can get them for like $0.25 each in China.
search on ebay. good luck.
2x2s are a pain to fix if they break. any springless, stiff 3x3s should do. just teach them to solve the corners.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 28, 2008)

Teaching to solve the 3x3x3 wouldn't be as entertaining to them. There's nothing like seeing a cube (even if it's just a 2x2x2) solved in front of you.


----------



## dChan (Apr 28, 2008)

I would email cube4you or 9spuzzles and ask them for a discount. This si the best I could find:

http://cube4you.com/index.php?gOo=goods_search_list.dwt&gcat=1&listorder=1&brand_id=0

But I'm sure you already saw that.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, I plan talking to Rubik on MSN tonight when he (hopefully) gets on.


----------



## bundat (Apr 29, 2008)

I recommend the "Clown Cubes", as shown in this thread:
http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=3824

I can't necessarily guarantee the reliability of the seller he mentioned, but I bought a few of those clown cubes locally off the shelf here, and after breaking in and lubing, it's comparable to EastSheen quality.

I'm also a pretty "violent" cuber, and yet I haven't broken mine yet.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Apr 29, 2008)

That definitely looks like an option. I've sent the dealer a message inquiring into special deals for purchasing in bulk. Thank you for the help!


----------



## TomZ (Apr 29, 2008)

You may want to concider buying directly from www.e-sheen.com, they only offer cartons of 100 2x2's but maybe you can arrange a special deal or the price is so low, your school can afford a whole carton! (Gimme some if that is the case!)


----------



## pete (Apr 29, 2008)

TomZ said:


> You may want to concider buying directly from www.e-sheen.com, they only offer cartons of 100 2x2's but maybe you can arrange a special deal or the price is so low, your school can afford a whole carton! (Gimme some if that is the case!)



minimum requirement for M2 type 2x2x2 direct from Eastsheen is a carton of only 48 :
http://demo1.ec-21.com.tw/east_sheen/english/products_magic cube_M2.htm

who knows, maybe those 48 from Eastsheen is cheaper than 25 cubes from Cube4you.


----------



## ShadenSmith (May 17, 2008)

Well, the cubes arrived today! I ended up buying those clown cubes...I'm quite satisfied with my purchase. The cubes seem stable, I don't think they'll pop as easily as the Rubik's Ice cubes (which I despise). Thanks for the help guys, the purchase was a great one!


----------

